# Horsfield Tortoise for Sale - Wigan



## Emmajane2203

Hi, I have a Horsfield tortoise for sale.

Im not sure of its sex, it is approximately 4 inches long and around 4-5 yrs old, we have owned it for around 3yrs.

Currently living in a silver and glass cabinet and purchased from a reputable reptile shop. Has all accessories including heat matt, food and water dishes.

I would ideally be looking for about £170, as with cabinet and tortoise we paid around £350. I am however open to offers.

Please contact me via this link if you are interested.


----------



## aniseed

hi do you still have the tortoise for sale?
thanks


----------

